# Is this a german shepherd?



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi guys.
This was sold to me today as a german shepherd. Is it? What confuses me is some of the pups were almost all black with a white diamond shaped patch on the chest and some almost all brown from the same litter. What does this mean?


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

The nose and paws look a bit small to me but could just be the age. How old did they say?


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like it to me, but you got me on the other pups tho.. How old is the pup ?

Also some more pics might help although it's hard to tell when they are Young 
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Too youg to tell, but that is a question that should have been asked before money changed hands if a GSD is what you were looking for.

I guess asking if the puppy has papers is pointless.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It looks like a GSD puppy. The litter may have black and tans, and sables in it that is why some of the pups look almost all black and others do not. 

The litter could also have two sires.


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for all your comments. Couple more pics below. The puppy is nearly 6 weeks old. 










http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f281/hamayunuk/Mobile Uploads/IMG-20131115-WA0025_zpsd1bee6eb.jpg


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks purebred GSD. Cute but so young. Should have been with the liter for at least another three weeks. Make sure he'll get plenty of contact with healthy, social adult dogs that will teach him the dog language and impulse control and bite inhibition. 
Since you don't know much info on him I would say to get pet insurance until he is a year old at least. Once they have developed some health issues it is harder to get it.
Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Looks purebred GSD. Cute but so young. Should have been with the liter for at least another three weeks. Make sure he'll get plenty of contact with healthy, social adult dogs that will teach him the dog language and impulse control and bite inhibition.
> Since you don't know much info on him I would say to get pet insurance until he is a year old at least. Once they have developed some health issues it is harder to get it.
> Enjoy your puppy!



Wolfie? My puppy is also called wolfie! What a co incidence!

Thank you very much for all your advice. Very grateful. Hes currently only being fed pedigree weaning packs. Nothing else. Any feeding advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

Three months on my doubts have been cleared 
Very happy!!!!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

From the most recent photos I would say he is not purebred. Something about the face/head/ear set says "Northern/Spitz" breed. So I would say a high mix GSDxSomething.

Still a nice pup tho!


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Cute as can be, but looks like a little something extra there- IMHO, Bob


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

Really??? Not a pure breed? Oh thats sad. 

Heres another pic from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Short face, straight stocky legs . My first impression when I first saw his face was chow mix. Or even Akita. Especially the pic "from a few weeks ago"


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

definitely not purebred 
Cute though )


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Why is it sad? He's still a good looking dog, looks like a character.


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

He is a handful and the kids love him. Very posessive and doesnt allow strange people in the house.

Apparently according to the breeder the pics below are of the mum and dad.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Dec 1, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Why is it sad? He's still a good looking dog, looks like a character.



X2 !! He is a pretty dog !


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Please don't be sad. He is beautiful and I'm sure you love him. It always bothers me when someone is upset because they find out their dog isn't purebred. Isn't he still the same dog you loved before that post? I sure hope so!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Folks, there are so many brands of German Shepherds out there, how can we say definitely that this pup is not? Stocky legs? A breeder of GSDs would say Good Bone. The dog is not very angulated, some lines are not. The dog has one heck of a smile. But that doesn't mean it can't be a GSD. The ears are a little clumped right now, they can straighten up. Half the people say muzzles are too long and thin, and the other say too short and thick. Well, some lines have long thin collie like muzzles and other lines have shorter thicker muzzles. 

Both sire and dam look pure bred. 

The dog is in a gawky growing stage.

Just enjoy your puppy. He will be your best buddy and that is what it is really all about anyway.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Keep updating this, I am so interested what these same people will say when the dog is 2 years.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I would bet money that those two dogs did not produce that pup. 
He reminds me of a Sharpei. 

Either way he's yours, you love him, so who cares.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh it's just his wacky puppy ears, he's built like my Otto was at that age and very cute.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

After studying the pics, if those are indeed his parents, it'll looks like to me the pup gets his eye features from the dad, I think he looks purebred, just different, just like people. The pups looks will probably change even more over the next couple of years.Some people are too hung-up on what a GSD should look like- one of the smartest dogs I ever owned had a tippy ear, so my advice is to just enjoy this puppy for what he will bring to you and your family's life!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. We love him just the way he is. My kids are crazy about him. Im not upset about him not being purebred. Im just upset someone would con me like this. 

Regardless, he is absolutely gorgeous and handsome. Hes only 4.7 months old. Still a lot of growing to do. 

I will keep updating the thread but in the meantime heres a picture of us trekking a month ago. Notice how his floppy ears have stood up in the last month.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

guessing chow mix
very cute and very loved


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

*Now 6 months of age*


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

cute pup 
he looks either mixed with a bit of something else 
chow or shar pe spring to mind
but could be just poorly bred purebred too


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

*Now 6 months of age*


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for your response. I guess it doesnt matter anymore. We love him and hes the best dog we have ever had.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Great looking boy. He looks very happy with you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

that is the main thing right there!
and he does look like a very happy dog!


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

You could give one of the DNA tests a try. They are not that expensive and easy to do. It may or may not answer the question but it just might settle your question. They are avaiable on the big A and the results are VERY quick.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree with the others, handsome boy who looks very happy with his family!

I've been told those over the counter dog DNA tests are not very accurate but several folks here on this board......btw.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have to laugh at the people saying "poorly bred GSD" or "mix." He looks like a nice sturdy GSD to me. I'm with Selzer on this one.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Mine came out correct when I had it done. We had the parents and the litter out of the orchard and yep, it was right.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hamayunuk said:


> Thanks for your response. I guess it doesnt matter anymore. We love him and hes the best dog we have ever had.


Your right, doesn't matter, he looks like a great dog. This is just a bunch of people making wild guesses. He's growing up nicely and I'd say he's GSD. All 3 of mine have some differences and two of them are litter mates, completely different coats, ear set, top line, etc... Just enjoy him!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

He's so cute! Growing up to be one handsome dog!


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

*Now around 7.5 months old. Is he a shorty?*


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol yeah I remember there was a thread here about this really tiny gsd pup. You should've seen the guesses there. All down to it being a chihuahua. She was extremely small though. 

Just goes to show you, no one really knows unless you have papers. Some mixes look purebred and vice versa. 


Your dog reminds me of my friend's shepherd, he's from Russia, Eastern European shepherd. They have the blocky wide heads. And his expression is similar. 

As someone said, they're all very different 

ETA even with papers you don't know unless it's a breeder you can trust. That pup had papers, people were saying it was a 2 sire litter 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Agree with the others, handsome boy who looks very happy with his family!
> 
> I've been told those over the counter dog DNA tests are not very accurate but several folks here on this board......btw.


It will probably come back as a Basset Hound mix. They come up with the craziest results. Your dog is who he is.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

He is so handsome!! First hink that popped in my head when I saw his face was that he may have Akita in there.. and I love Akitas  lol.. he looks so happy and you seem very happy with him.. hope to keep seeing updated pictures!


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finally the mystery unravels*

I went on a mission today and finally tracked down the mother of my pup.










Belgian malinois also known as belgian shepherd. Dad is a german shepherd.

Im quite relieved


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That looks nothing like a Malinois to me.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> That looks nothing like a Malinois to me.


Agreed. Beyond the dark lower face, I don't see a mal.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Hamayunuk said:


> I went on a mission today and finally tracked down the mother of my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


German Shepherd mix due to the sort nose and blocky head. What does the tail look like? No where a Malinois in sight IMO. Maybe Heeler or Akita?
You will always be guessing


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Hamayunuk said:


> I went on a mission today and finally tracked down the mother of my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you find the father? Just wondering. Originally they told you that the dog in the first pic was the father, now it's this one. I wouldn't believe anything they say. The mom also doesn't look like his mom but that's just an opinion))))) she might be. 

Just with their history of lying and their breeding practices I wouldn't believe anything they say


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Glad you are happy. Looks GSD to me. Awkward age and they can look pretty wampose...


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Actually that's the mother he just found, I thought it looked like a male dog's head too.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> Actually that's the mother he just found, I thought it looked like a male dog's head too.



Oops, yeah, mother. This makes a little more sense now, he looked nothing like the first supposed mother. 

But yeah, how did you find her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, I see GSD. He is a good looking pup! What concerns me is the pictures on a chain. I am hoping he does not live on chain. Please tell me I am seeing something that is not there.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hamayunuk said:


>


He's turning out great! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

lalachka said:


> How did you find the father? Just wondering. Originally they told you that the dog in the first pic was the father, now it's this one. I wouldn't believe anything they say. The mom also doesn't look like his mom but that's just an opinion))))) she might be.
> 
> Just with their history of lying and their breeding practices I wouldn't believe anything they say
> 
> ...


Youre right. Its a strong possibility this is still all a lie. On a positive note wolfie is turning out gorgeous.


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Well, I see GSD. He is a good looking pup! What concerns me is the pictures on a chain. I am hoping he does not live on chain. Please tell me I am seeing something that is not there.


He is only on a chain 3-4 hours a day because our housekeeper is terrified of him. Rest of the time hes running around like a lunatic 

What concerns me is im feeding him kibble and meat but he seems a bit small for 7.5 months old.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Hamayunuk said:


> Youre right. Its a strong possibility this is still all a lie. On a positive note wolfie is turning out gorgeous.



Exactly))))) so enjoy him. If he's mixed he's probably most shepherd and that's IF. He is gorgeous))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If he is "only" on a chain for 4 hours, you might as well crate him before he gets into trouble. My neighbor's dog hanged himself and you won't hear it happen, even when you are home.


----------



## Shepnut (Jul 7, 2012)

You have a nice looking dog. He looks overwhelmingly gsd but perhaps there is something else like Akita or a bit of husky. You are in the north, right? 

That other pic of the mother, does NOT look malinois- but does look like a gsd mix. All this conjecture is why pedigree papers help, IF it is a purebred that is desired.

Your dog doesn't look small to me. What is his weight? Kibble and meat are fine. They digest at different rates though so some would say feed one or the other. If you hunt, if you have a butcher near by- the raw diet would probably work well. It is old school just throwing your dog parts of animals you wouldn't eat. And fruits and veggies- dogs can eat them too. 

I had a husky/Akita/gsd mix that used to pluck blackberries off the canes in the forest. He would do it very gingerly pulling his lips back and avoiding thorns. The best dogs have the best survival instincts- papers or no papers. A dog's survival instinct is related to how well he can associate himself with his humans. If this dog treats your family well then he is worth any and all care you give him.

Enjoy your handsome dog!


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

Shepnut said:


> You have a nice looking dog. He looks overwhelmingly gsd but perhaps there is something else like Akita or a bit of husky. You are in the north, right?
> 
> That other pic of the mother, does NOT look malinois- but does look like a gsd mix. All this conjecture is why pedigree papers help, IF it is a purebred that is desired.
> 
> ...


Thank you  i weighed him recently and he was around 25 kilograms. 
I loved your story about the berry picking dog.:wub:


This is my 9 year old daughter with wolfie.


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> If he is "only" on a chain for 4 hours, you might as well crate him before he gets into trouble. My neighbor's dog hanged himself and you won't hear it happen, even when you are home.


Thank you for your concern but we have enough common sense not to leave him unattended.


----------



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

You have a fine looking dog. Looks good to me. Sounds energetic. Might want to keep his mind active with training.


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

At nearly 9 months old.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I love watching puppies grow and trying to guess what they will turn out looking like!
I think he will look quite a bit different than everyone thought he would when he was little. I like his blocky head and he definitely is a happy dog. I don't think he'd have a smile like that if he was chained all the time. 
His mom definitely looks like his mom, seeing her picture makes a lot of sense. Her head says akita to me, or maybe a bully breed. A lot of the baby pictures looked chow-ish, but I don't see that so much now. My guess is there is akita in there, explains the head and, bone and straight front/rear. 
I've really enjoyed all the pictures! My border collie mutt was supposed to be border collie/Rottweiler/lab. She was so much fun to guess at when she was little


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Gangly GSD at this point. Still growing, not quite filled out yet, good, fun pup!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He looks a lot like the original GSDs. Very nice: straight back and no extremes.


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your comments.

Here are a couple of pics at one year of age. 

First pic of him showing attitude and 2nd pic of his accidental family. He managed to jump over the fence and mate with our neighbours female.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

He's really good looking and cute. Now that's something. Aren't your neighbours mad though? I know I would be if some neighbour's dog jumped over my fence and mated with my female lol.


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

Alice13 said:


> He's really good looking and cute. Now that's something. Aren't your neighbours mad though? I know I would be if some neighbour's dog jumped over my fence and mated with my female lol.


They weren't mad. People literally queued up for the pups. Gave them to good hones free of cost.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Great looking accident. The pups are taking in their lessons in that last picture.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Amazing how accidents happen between two purebred dogs of the same breed, both of which just happen to be left intact, and unsupervised. Whoopsy! That makes everything hunky dory.


----------



## Hamayunuk (Nov 13, 2013)

selzer said:


> Amazing how accidents happen between two purebred dogs of the same breed, both of which just happen to be left intact, and unsupervised. Whoopsy! That makes everything hunky dory.


Although I don't need to provide an explanation, the story goes like this: My next door neighbour has a beautiful female gsd. This makes me fall in love with the breed and I too get a gsd. The two dogs are best friends and often go for walks together or play in each others house. Me being naive thought he was too young to mate but was proven wrong one night.

I hope that explains what happened.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The only sad thing in this is the chain.


----------

